# Anyone Smoke Linguica?



## dave from mesa (Feb 26, 2010)

Linguica Sausage Term - An uncooked, smoked, Portuguese-type sausage made from coarsely ground pork butts.

Got some ppl coming over tomorrow and am gonna smoke some ABT's and would like to try some Linguica, both will be appetizers, gonna slice them up. Have no clue as to what temp to cook them at. I'm assuming that both can be cooked at the same temp.
Should I poke some holes in the Linguica to let some of the fat drain out? What temp should I cook them to?
Anything else I need to know?

thanks


----------



## ringodad (Feb 27, 2010)

You should be fine smoking it to the usual temp for pork - 155 - and I'd say don't poke holes in it, let the fat stay in. I believe they're natural casings, so they'll weep some of that fat anyway.


----------



## bassman (Feb 27, 2010)

The real Linguica is not coarsely ground pork but is actually chopped meat.   I have a friend who is Portugese whose family always made their own.  He says it is excellent smoked.


----------



## tom in nc (Feb 27, 2010)

The last time I had really good linguica was when I lived near New Bedford, MA.  There is a heavy Portuguese population in that city.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 28, 2010)

you will want to go higher than that.......some say 160 but i say 165 for ground meats.


----------



## venture (Feb 28, 2010)

Need more info on your linguica.

Commercially produced linguica is USUALLY already smoked and ready to eat.  Most will warm it, fry it a bit, or use it any many other ways.

If it is your own home made, fresh or smoked is all good.  Smoked, I like it smoked very cool to the proper temp. Curing salt is necessary for cool or cold smokes.

As long as it is safe, any linguica is better than no linguica.

Enjoy!


----------



## dave from mesa (Feb 28, 2010)

This was commercially produced. Came out mushy inside and the skin was tough. Won't do that again. Would rather have it fried or grilled. 
thanks


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lived in Hawaii for 17 years, we grew up on portugese sausage and love it.  I cant get it here in Minnesota, i have to order it from Gaspars in MA.  It is kind of spendy with shipping but when your jonesing, hey you gotta do it. I would love to try some smoked


----------



## chefrob (Feb 28, 2010)

dave, where did you get it?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Now I have never tried any of that sausage now buut i have had some of the chirizio suasage that says it 's from portugese thou. Well I guess I know it not good smoked thanks for the info.


----------



## dave from mesa (Feb 28, 2010)

Sam's here caries it. I got it at the Gilbert/60 store. The brand is Silva's from San Jose, CA. This is what they sell in all the stores there but haven't been able to find it here except at Sam's.

This is a pic of ABT's and the Linguica before they where smoked.



And here the Linguica after (Sorry forgot to take pics of the ABT's)



mballi3011

chirizio is a diff kind of sausage. I think you can get Mexican or Portuguese.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 28, 2010)

never seen it around here before.......food city carries something called "longaniza" it sounds simmilar. you have to get it from the meat counter. it isn't a fine ground link.


----------



## dave from mesa (Feb 28, 2010)

Nope only place I've found it is a some Sam's. Hope they keep it as I used to have to go to northern Calif to get it.
Love this stuff just not smoked the way I did it.
Grilled or fried in a pan from now on.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 28, 2010)

Let's all get together and go to Hawaii. They have amazing Portugese sausage over there. Got hooked on it visiting the islands. Made some a couple of years ago. It was pretty darn go. Went to make more but
lost the receipe.


----------



## warrengwonka (Sep 5, 2012)

The website for Kramarczuk on Hennepin in Minneapolis says they make it.  I haven't had a chance to go there yet; I live in Rochester.


----------

